# 25 Years old : R33 GTR with mods and having a nightmare finding a insurer, help !!



## Ahmed (Oct 13, 2002)

Hi there,

Well i have just turned 25 Years old, today on the 18th of Nov, and have decided to start finding insurance.

I have found a car which is a R33 GTR running around 500 BHP 
It has Tracker Horizon , and the obvious Cat 1 Immobiliser, 
I just seem to be getting silly quotes, the privilege has given a good quote as has tesco's via there website. However Liverpool Victoria did this also, but now when i call them they say we dont cover you unless your 29 on certain cars now!!

Im just kinda worried about how to declare my mods to them eg such and such percentage power gained or list all mods (this is what i have been doing) 

*pulls hair out* need insurance so i can go pickup car hehe

Cheers all,
AK


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

try A-plan 0845 071 1234


----------



## Ahmed (Oct 13, 2002)

Tried A-plan spoke to a chap called Rob , they are asking like 4k


----------



## marv (Nov 11, 2002)

The best quote i got was from a company called, Hill House Hammond


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Hill House Hammond*

Specialist Vehicles Unit in Peterborough, you have to go direct & not through the regional offices: 01733 310899 - They can take ages to answer the phone, so don't be put off.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Try..*

Greenlight 01277263030


----------



## Ahmed (Oct 13, 2002)

thanks everyone i will gives these a try and see what they all say

Many thanks,
Ak


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

*Greenlight*

Sorry guys , a bit outdated information there, GreenLight havent insured Skylines for over the last year, so I have just been told !


----------



## Ahmed (Oct 13, 2002)

yeah i give them a call and they dont do skylines anymore
alot of insurers i have spoken to say they dont do skylines anymore or wont touch you unless your over 30 now  that soo sucks! even the liverpool vic say now have to be over 30 on any group 19/20 cars now. 

A couple of insurers who used to do skylines now dont, but offer special price to Scooby owners as part of some club deal they have with them, as long as they all refer that they are coming to them via the clubs recommendation or something like that.. doesnt seem like a bad idea at all that.

Regards,
Ak (still wandering around insurers looking for a decent quote)


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Greenlight?*

Well thats me looking for a new insurer in Feb 03 then?

Unless they will only insure safe respectable drivers!


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

*Safe... safe.......*

Were all safe Guvnor, I dont know what you mean by that comment, it was like this see * said in a bugsy malone voice *

Me thinks self incrimination is somewhere around here. ! 

I am looking around myself and to be honest A-Plan and also Cheam seem to be the best so far.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

I think I must be doing the rounds today but ;

An Insurance policy which includes a BIMTA ( British Import Motor Trade Association ) certification also within its grasps I personally think takes the biscuit. Also The Excess being the lowest I have come to find so far also means these guys are in the lead at the moment for a new Policy.

A - 29
Excess - 450
Quote - 1020
Trakker & Cat 1 Alarm
Including Legal etc.

The thing that made my mind up is the BIMTA thingie if after you take out the policy they find out it was stolen the BIMTA people pay the value of your car back to you.

Not bad wish more insurance companies would take this up !


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

So whos that with then?


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Tett Hamilton
01275 856618


Opps Sorry , got carried away !


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Cheers a few more questions if you don't mind..is your car garaged?, what car is it and any mods declared (if there are any)? and also what part of the country are you living?

Need the info if Greenlight won't renew!


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

*Mods*

UK, Garaged,Exhaust, and wheels

Anything else ?


----------



## Mahony (Oct 29, 2002)

R34Nismo said:


> *Tett Hamilton
> 01275 856618
> 
> 
> Opps Sorry , got carried away ! *


I gave this company a ring, and they have given me the best quote on a skyline r33 gts, and Im 26, and live in a low risk area, and its gonna cost me about a grand, when I renew my policy soon.
Thats on a drive way, tracker, cat 1 alarm and immo, no mods, 500 excess, and 6 points....

Thats still alot.... :O(


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

well at least its better than you have been quoted mate !


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

*try them*

ive been with adrian flux for the past 3 years and they have always been cheepest for me and they will insure anybody and anything (at a price)

Dean:smokin: 


http://www.adrianflux.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Ahmed (Oct 13, 2002)

just to keep people updated, still having a nightmare finding a insurer, Osborne and sons no longer insure anyone on Skylines if they are under 30.

argh!

AK


----------



## a7see (Jun 21, 2002)

Try Tett Hamillton. Most of the insurers needed Tracker but not them.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I hope you guys are all telling Tett Hamilton about how you heard of them on here !!


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

*Insurance*

It might sound unbelievable but my mrs said why dont you try Tescos. Obviously i called her a silly old cow & told her what i thought (women just dont understand) I was soon eating humble pie when she sneaked off to give them a ring & got the cheapest quote from them. Other than that try Kieth Michaels,they were a bit more but thats who i went with in the end.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

well i rang tesco's and their quotation was rubbish about 400 quid more expensive than tett hamilton.

???


----------



## mini skyline (Oct 3, 2002)

i'd vouch for adrian flux as well, but then again they're the only company that would insure me and i'm 25 with full no claims (7yrs) clean license and on a r32 gts-t £700 fire and theft.


----------



## Noisyone (Jan 16, 2003)

I went with a company called Footman James better qoute than tesco`s www.footmanjames.co.uk.

Age: 25
Excess:250
6 Points 5 Yrs no claims
Parked on drive,Cat1 No tracker needed
Restricted miles 6000per year
All mods declared Exhaust, Air filter, Coilovers
Fully Comp

£1325.00


----------



## a7see (Jun 21, 2002)

*TFT cover????*

I'm surprise Adian Flux cover Third party fire and theft for a skyline. All the companies I phone requies comprehensive cover


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

rule of thumb I thought was any car worth over 5k UK pounds has to be fully comp.


----------

